# MTH Transormer to Lionel track



## jawharp1992 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello!

About 4 years ago, I received an MTH train set with the remote-control, well, controller. After a while, I realized that the MTH track wasn't really that good, so I got some Lionel track and a couple converter pieces so I could still use the MTH remote. This gets annoying, being that it doesn't look uniform, and that the MTH track that is used for the lock on doesn't work that well, causing the train to skip and stop sometimes. 

Is there some way I can still use this transformer, but have it so I'm using just Lionel track? The reason why I'm asking this is because I can't really afford a new transformer, unless it was under $100. Thanks.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you talking about Lionel "tubular" track? If so, all you need to do is find a lockon made by Lionel, as shown in this picture...








I just looked on my MTH track and the red wire from the transformer goes to the center rail, so connect that to the left (#1) prong on the lockon... Then take the black wire coming from the transformer and connect that to the right (#2) prong on the lockon


----------



## jawharp1992 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but it didn't help... 

Here's how it goes. From the wall outlet, it goes to the MTH Z750 transformer, and from the transformer to the little MTH remote-control receiver lock on on the MTH track. From the MTH track, I have 2 adapter sections going to the Lionel tubular track, so there's only 1 MTH piece, and that's for the lock on.

Is there any way to just bypass the MTH piece... and if possible, is there any way to get a normal controller instead of the basic MTH remote?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

jawharp1992 said:


> Thanks for the help, but it didn't help...


I guess I did not fully read your post, LOL... You could always rig a piece of Lionel track to accept the MTH receiver that attaches to the track :dunno:

I do not think that there is an actual part out there that would allow you to do this...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is an idea I just had... Go to your local Radio Shack, Home Depot, or some other store in your area that carries stuff for wiring and get a package of female quick disconnects... Stick a wire in the end of each of them, connect the other wire ends to the Lionel lockon pictured above, and then just clip the disconnects onto the two ends of the MTH receiver...

I do not know what size would fit, but here is what they look like if you do not know what I am talking about... The female one is on the right, and these ones are insulated already...


----------



## jawharp1992 (Dec 24, 2008)

That's an idea I didn't think of. I'll work on that when I can, and I'll tell you if it works!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Cut, Strip and Solder. HAR HAR 




No not really.


----------

